

Google+ Exodus (FB app) - bcl
http://cirbio.com/exodus/index.php

======
callahad
The great thing about Google+ is that you don't _need_ your friends to move
there to derive value from it. Rather, it seems to be designed to follow a
three-phase growth process, first supplanting Twitter, and then Facebook and
Foursquare.

The asymmetric connection model makes it easy to fill your stream with enough
signal to be useful, much like Twitter. This allows individuals to discover
and begin using the service independent of their broader social network.

Which is where circles and check-ins come in: If you and enough your friends
are already visiting Google+ of your own volition, why go elsewhere to share
something with them? If enough folks in the area are already paying attention
to Google+, why not check in there instead of on Foursquare?

It strikes me as less of a Facebook killer than Buzz 2.0, but with vastly
broader institutional support and the tools to scale from that _into_ a
Facebook replacement, once your own social graph is sufficiently on board. All
it takes is time.

Edit: Oh, and sparks! Sparks are great if you want to use Google+ but can't
find enough users to fill your stream, yet. It's like googlebot-curated RSS.
Again, it gives users a reason to come to Google+, even if their friends
haven't.

~~~
guelo
My main feature request is the ability to select which circles are included in
my main stream, or alternatively being able to create multi-circle streams. My
problem is that the high output public twitter-type stream overwhelms my
friends and family, so I'd like to exclude the Scobble-types unless I want to
specifically look at their feeds.

The circles concept is really setup for set arithmetic, I guess they're trying
to figure out a good UI for it.

~~~
dspillett
I believe that is slated for he update that is due this week. It is one of my
"wants" too.

Also, apparently better text chat support is turning up soon which is another
of my key wants.

As "version 1"s go, the current Google+ is decent, a few features and tweaks
and it'll be great (though not too many tweak please Google, particularly
please let keep Facebook keep the 3rd party apps and all the associated scum).

Now if only more of my contacts cared to give it a try...

------
joshfinnie
Seems to send an email to all your facebook friends that have a *@facebook.com
email (about half of my friends).

Did not give me the opportunity to review nor edit the email before sent. Be
careful if you have business contacts as Facebook friends!

~~~
derwiki
Sending out spammy emails on my behalf is the absolute best way a company can
end up on my shitlist. It's so.. violating.

------
garyrichardson
Why would I want to have all my crufty 'friends' from facebook on G+? I added
most of them out of politeness. Let them find me on G+ on their own.

~~~
phamilton
Because you can put them in a "Waste of Space" circle.

~~~
uniclaude
Even in a "Waste of Space" circle, they will be able to pollute your stream.

I sincerely hope we can prevent some circles from appearing in the stream.
This missing feature is the main reason why I still use Twitter. On Twitter I
have the people I follow so I can get information, while I use google+ to see
what my _real_ friends want to share with me. Therefore, If I could hide the
"Following" circle from my stream, I would spend less time on Twitter.

~~~
dantle
The trick is to create a circle of people you want to follow, and then click
that circle on the left side of the stream page to see only what they think. I
submitted a request for a main stream editor but I doubt they'll implement it.

~~~
dspillett
Apparently you will seen be able to mark circles as not appearing in your
default stream display. It might not be flexible enough to do what everyone
wants by way of controlling the streams but we'll see when it arrives.

------
ary
This is a clear case where 'Exodus for Google+' would have been a _much_
better name.

------
dannyr
The name suggests people are leaving Google+ not leaving for Google+.

------
blantonl
I just executed an "Exodus" request from this service, and it is still up and
running and working as of 4:41 PST.

Since Facebook hasn't blocked this application as of yet, I wonder if Facebook
is taking the stance that the more people that see Google+ now, the more
people might see that Google+ isn't as useful and polished as Facebook.

I love Google+ and am an active user, but they still need quite a few more
features (checkins, business pages, iOS integration etc) before they'll be
hitting their stride for the masses.

Regardless, this has been a fun month of July!

~~~
nostromo
I'm actually enjoying the lack of features. No ads, no Zynga, no events, no
business pages. And fewer friends who aren't really friends.

~~~
click170
"fewer friends who aren't really friends", that's a feature ;)

------
pak
Facebook will ban this app from FB Connect in 3.. 2.. 1..

------
ltamake
Fuck you, Facebook. Seriously. __Fuck you. __

Sorry, just frustrated about them terminating this app. I was just about to
try it out, too. :(

------
robert-boehnke
Where does the app get the google+ invites from?

------
Vmabuza
The Facebook Autobot is going to kill this app..hell Zuckerberg will do it
himself..careful guys

------
cel
Aw, it's shut down now.

Maybe it would be good to open source this thing and get lots of people to
host their own. Distributed Exodus.

------
cynusx
make it open source

